# I;m having a problem rendering files as mp3s on Reaper.



## DanD (Apr 21, 2010)

I downloaded lipmp33lame.dylib, and then when the "Rendering to file..." page appears, this is what happens: "Output file: No output Error opening /Users/danieldecesare/Desktop/The begginings .mp3!" 

"Render status" reads: "The target drive/path does not exist or is unavailable."


It works when I render them into Wav. files, but then when I go to transfer them into mp3s on iTunes now it only accepts "AAC" files... what do I do with those?


----------



## drenzium (Apr 21, 2010)

change the directory you're saving to and/or the file name and it should render.


----------



## Metaljim (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you put the .dll in the system folder?


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a problem with that too, still can't get it to work right so here is what i did instead.

Do you have Itunes?

If so render your song as a wav. file, drag it into Itunes, and then use Itunes to convert it to and mp3.


----------



## Digideus (Apr 21, 2010)

download RazorLame. its a front end for the LAME encoder. then you can save the audio as a wav file and use razorlame to encode it. the beauty is that it also decodes MP3's to WAVs, and its freeware


----------



## DanD (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Sorry for my late reply (been busy). 
I also apologize for not being very computer savvy.

"change the directory you're saving to and/or the file name and it should render." 
Do you know which one(s) would work specifically? 

Where would the system folder normally be? (I'm using a Mac OSX10.6)


The iTunes on this computer seems to only convert wav. files into AACs. Should I download an older version of iTunes if the suggested passage before this one doesn't pan out?

I'll definitely DL it then.


----------



## MacTown09 (Apr 22, 2010)

hey man i had this problem for a longggg time but it just randomly got fixed now. You needa make sure to follow the new link they put up for the encoder. Like click the link when the box pops up about the directory. Make sure you have Reaper version 3.4 and make sure to get the 64 bit encoder if you are runnin 64 bit Reaper. Enjoy!


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 22, 2010)

DanD said:


> Thanks, guys. Sorry for my late reply (been busy).
> I also apologize for not being very computer savvy.
> 
> "change the directory you're saving to and/or the file name and it should render."
> ...



That's weird, I have the newest version and it gives the option to convert into mp3, maybe you have to change some settings around.

Here check this link out

http://www.wellesley.edu/Computing/Idocs/Itunes/convertMP3.html


----------

